# saying goodbye to HO scale



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well looks like this is it HO scale i need bigger layout space and N seems like the perfect size so i will say my goodbyes to HO so 


goodbye Ho scale i just cant afford you anymore(money wise) and to all who encouraged this scale for me buh bye from kyle moore


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

HO scale is the most affordable out there... Most variety, most competition, 2nd hand market is ginormous.

Please reconsider!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, I didn't even see the first line, since the large font is the only thing I can see.

*Makes a note to limit ability of font sizes*


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i am keeping some HO scale but i dont have the space for a layout


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Too Bad MTH Buddy!*

Just saw this and hope MTH(Modeltrainhead) doesn't pull the plug on HO. But with space limitations N scale isn't too bad......I just can't see those darn things,must be AGE!:laugh: Well at least your not giving up on our noble hobby,so good luck with N scale and thanks again for the B-day Prop!:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

deciding to stay HO can afford N because no one says my items are of no value and u guys are like my best friends here in the HO scale forum

and have you seen HOW EXPENSIVE A TRACK PACK IS
100 big bucks for an locomotive the size on 3 inches RIP OFFF


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

railroad items can get expensive, yes. but there are great deals out there as well, you just need to shop carefully. BUT!!! given your age you should only shop with your parents. (anyone remembers the story when pre teen purchased a caterpillar excavator from ebay?)

as i said i might have some N stuff for you (and hope some evening i will actually have moment to take pictures),. the price will be below ebay. but in any case i expect to converse with your parents either via email or over the phone about any purchase.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

ok look on this thread this guy is trying to get to O scale  lolz http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=39484&posted=1#post39484


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

try not to buy directly off a brands website. look at modeltrainstuff for example, they rnt a brand, and they have cheap prices, look a this: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann_N_B23_7_B30_7_BN_p/bac-61354.htm
and this: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Athearn_N_40_3_Bay_Hopper_BNSF_p/ath-11990.htm

and even this: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Athearn_Stack_Car_BNSF_p/ath-17215.htm

thats a burlington northern engine, 5 hoppers and 3 intermodal containers for $105.00

EVEN with ho scale.
engine: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann_HO_11707_FTA_NYC_Lightning_Stripe_p/bac-11707.htm
passenger cars: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Branchline_HO_Pullman_6_3_Pullman_Sleeper_NYC_p/181-5615.htm
and
:http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Branchline_HO_Pullman_6_3_Pullman_Sleeper_NY_p/181-5616.htm
and 
also: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers_HO_16741_Pullman_Standard_10_5_Sleeper_N_p/932-16741.htm

so there is one nyc ho scale locomtive, 4 nyc passenger kits, and 1 non kit for 80$ and you could probably find a nyc b unit dummy for 20 dollars, totalling $100.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

so here is N rolling stock i have (i ahve some more but thats will be enough for now). asking 10$ for 3 cars. hek, make it 4 cars.
now that i'm thinking about it, locomotives i'm not going to offer simply because i haven't seen them run and don't want any surprises.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Anton, perfect gift for my TCA sponsor! I'll take them


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

tankist said:


> so here is N rolling stock i have (i ahve some more but thats will be enough for now). asking 10$ for 3 cars. hek, make it 4 cars.
> now that i'm thinking about it, locomotives i'm not going to offer simply because i haven't seen them run and don't want any surprises.


 
I want the SOU ones. That is if I can get them to grow larger with some fertilizer.


----------

